# Cyber Druid is 1337



## CyberDruid

Aw shucks..I step offline for a minute and I'm suddenly leet.


----------



## Donnie Darko

We should all agree to never rep him again, so that he will always remain LEET.


----------



## mashersmasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Aw shucks..I step offline for a minute and I'm suddenly leet.











IT'S RUINED!


----------



## USlatin

awwwww..... who was that?!?!?!?! lol!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

I tried to get the Directors to lock my rep...but I guess it's too late...I was only leet for a fleeting moment...







:


----------



## Mootsfox

I was gonna post this but forgot









Next step, CD, is to because elite (31337).


----------



## Anth0789

Congrats Cyber Druid!







Your on the top of the food chain lol


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I tried to get the Directors to lock my rep...


That would have been sw33t!


----------



## itslogz

Congrats. Now all you got to do is beat duckieho and your set for life


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I was gonna post this but forgot










Next step, CD, is to because elite (31337).


He can still go for 1337 unique rep







. Or maybe 1337 trader ratings lol.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Donnie Darko

Maybe CD can be "disciplined" and have the Rep taken away.

Hay CD ! Go tell your favorite Director what you think about him !


----------



## Guruboy

Lolz was waiting for this one. This guy's the man!


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I tried to get the Directors to lock my rep...but I guess it's too late...I was only leet for a fleeting moment...







:

Hey Druid at least I captured your User Box for posterity in it's full uncompressed glory... if you want I'll photoshop it into a full window with a funny post if you want to print it and frame it.... maybey you can have written into your will to be etched on yer stone, LOL....

the number is just an excuse to celebrate the man behind the rep which is what matters


----------



## Donnie Darko

Quote:



Hey Druid at least I captured your User Box for posterity in it's full uncompressed glory... if you want I'll photoshop it into a full window with a funny post if you want to print it and frame it.... maybey you can have written into your will to be etched on yer stone, LOL....


He'll want to custom-modify it, and then SELL it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Correct.

It would be hard to piss of the Directors because over the years I have managed to build pretty good relations there.

Maybe I will have to shoot for 1337 Unique rep









Oddly enough this leetness coincides with the gut feling it is time for me to scale back on my PC fetish.

It's time to focus on the work and the family. I've had a long run of unbridled spending and it's been "fun" but TBH it's also a serious dysfunction in my personality that I need to work on curing.

New hardware is only new when in the box...being obsessed with the latest greatest stuff is not only financially draining..but in the end leaves me somewhat depressed.

Looking back on the number of rigs and components I have run through this year I can hardly recall it all...

Anyway thanks for this silly thread...:thumb


----------



## mashersmasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Correct.

It would be hard to piss of the Directors because over the years I have managed to build pretty good relations there.

Maybe I will have to shoot for 1337 Unique rep









Oddly enough this leetness coincides with the gut feling it is time for me to scale back on my PC fetish.

It's time to focus on the work and the family. I've had a long run of unbridled spending and it's been "fun" but TBH it's also a serious dysfunction in my personality that I need to work on curing.

New hardware is only new when in the box...being obsessed with the latest greatest stuff is not only financially draining..but in the end leaves me somewhat depressed.

Looking back on the number of rigs and components I have run through this year I can hardly recall it all...

Anyway thanks for this silly thread...:thumb

i agree. how about we trade systems so that you can scale back


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mashersmasher* 
i agree. how about we trade systems so that you can scale back









C'mon CD ... your RAM is more powerful than his whole computer.


----------



## mashersmasher

he has less memory then my hard drives lose in bad sectors


----------



## CyberDruid

I just plugged in a Gigabyte I-RAM...so my RAM _is_ a HDD


----------



## CyberDruid

Since the subject is leet...

What could be more leet than:









Musica!









Imagine the Dead tuning up at this point

















Getting that "Show" tingle...

























Courtesy of John's rig the Green Goblin...


























































The Farm


----------



## a5oc

Congrats. wow. 1339. 0 for me now.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Oddly enough this leetness coincides with the gut feling it is time for me to scale back on my PC fetish.

It's time to focus on the work and the family. I've had a long run of unbridled spending and it's been "fun" but TBH it's also a serious dysfunction in my personality that I need to work on curing.

New hardware is only new when in the box...being obsessed with the latest greatest stuff is not only financially draining..but in the end leaves me somewhat depressed.


yes bro... I feel the same way... it is an addiction... cause if you think about it we spend uber amounts for 5... 10% increase in actual performance...

it is a hobby... like tricking out a car... neither of them are financially sound and in fact they are the WORST investment you could possibly make with both depreciating faster than freaking perishable socks of food... lol

sell all the expensive stuff while it is stil worth something and scale back to the performance-$ sweet-spot like me druid... well... maybe juuuust a bit north of where I am at... I mean keep your SLI'ed ATI's but get a "norma' MoBo, CPU and RAM...


----------

